# Psalm 10



## jw (Sep 12, 2005)

Psalm 10 
In this psalm of lamentation and woe, we have, (1.) David's mournful complaints of God's withdrawment of his gracious and comfortable presence, ver. 1. (2.) His mournful and shocking representation of the wicked men, who persecuted him, during God's absence: They proudly gloried in themselves; they counteracted the laws, and contemned the judgments of God; they contradicted and defiled their opposers; they were malicious, treacherous, crafty, hypocritical, and atheistical persecutors, ver. 2-11. (3.) His earnest supplications for relief to the people of God, attended with the firm faith of obtaining it, ver. 12-18. 

While I sing these lines, ponder, O my soul, what a privilege it is to enjoy familiar fellowship with God! What abominations lie hid in an evil heart of unbelief! What a mercy, that the Lord hath withheld me from that outrage in wickedness, of which my corrupt nature is capable. Let all my views of sins and of judgments cause me to flee to Jesus for relief. If he prepare my heart to pray, he will surely grant my requests. 

1 Wherefore is it that thou, O Lord,
dost stand from us afar?
And wherefore hidest thou thyself,
when times so troublous are?

2 The wicked in his loftiness
doth persecute the poor:
In these devices they have fram'd
let them be taken sure.

3 The wicked of his heart's desire
doth talk with boasting great;
He blesseth him that's covetous,
whom yet the Lord doth hate.

4 The wicked, through his pride of face,
on God he doth not call;
And in the counsels of his heart
the Lord is not at all.

5 His ways they always grievous are;
thy judgments from his sight
Removed are: at all his foes
he puffeth with despight.

6 Within his heart he thus hath said,
I shall not moved be;
And no adversity at all
shall ever come to me.

7 His mouth with cursing, fraud, deceit,
is fill'd abundantly;
And underneath his tongue there is
mischief and vanity.

8 He closely sits in villages;
he slays the innocent:
Against the poor that pass him by
his cruel eyes are bent.

9 He, lion-like, lurks in his den;
he waits the poor to take;
And when he draws him in his net,
his prey he doth him make.

10 Himself he humbleth very low,
he croucheth down withal,
That so a multitude of poor
may by his strong ones fall.

11 He thus hath said within his heart,
The Lord hath quite forgot;
He hides his countenance, and he
for ever sees it not.

12 O Lord, do thou arise; O God,
lift up thine hand on high:
Put not the meek afflicted ones
out of thy memory.

13 Why is it that the wicked man
thus doth the Lord despise?
Because that God will it require
he in his heart denies.

14 Thou hast it seen; for their mischief
and spite thou wilt repay:
The poor commits himself to thee;
thou art the orphan's stay.

15 The arm break of the wicked man,
and of the evil one;
Do thou seek out his wickedness,
until thou findest none.

16 The Lord is King through ages all,
ev'n to eternity;
The heathen people from his land
are perish'd utterly.

17 O Lord, of those that humble are
thou the desire didst hear;
Thou wilt prepare their heart, and thou
to hear wilt bend thine ear;

18 To judge the fatherless, and those
that are oppressed sore;
That man, that is but sprung of earth,
may them oppress no more.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2006)

Martin Luther:



> Whole Psalm. There is not, in my judgment, a Psalm which describes the mind, the manners, the works, the words, the feelings, and the fate of the ungodly with so much propriety, fulness, and light, as this Psalm. So that, if in any respect there has not been enough said heretofore, or if there shall be anything wanting in the Psalms that shall follow, we may here find a perfect image and representation of iniquity. This Psalm, therefore, is a type, form, and description of that man, who, though he may be in the sight of himself and of men more excellent than Peter himself, is detestable in the eyes of God; and this it was that moved Augustine, and those who followed him, to understand the Psalm of ANTICHRIST. But as the Psalm is without a title, let us embrace the most general and common understanding of it (as I said), and let us look at the picture of ungodliness which it sets before us. Not that we would deny the propriety of the acceptation in which others receive it, nay, we will, in our general acceptation of the Psalm, include also its reference to ANTICHRIST. And, indeed, it will not be at all absurd if we join this Psalm with the preceding, in its order thus. That David, in the preceding, spoke of the ungodly converted, and prayed for those who were to be converted. But that here he is speaking of the ungodly that are still left so, and in power prevailing over the weak ALMUTH, concerning whom he has no hope, or is in a great uncertainty of mind, whether they ever will be converted or not. Martin Luther.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 27, 2006)

Andrew Bonar on v. 16:



> Verse 16. "The Lord is King for ever and ever: the heathen are perished out of his land." Such confidence and faith must appear to the world strange and unaccountable. It is like what his fellow citizens may be supposed to have felt (if the story be true) toward that man of whom it is recorded, that his powers of vision were so extraordinary, that he could distinctly see the fleet of the Carthaginians entering the harbour of Carthage, while he stood himself at Lilyboeum, in Sicily. A man seeing across an ocean, and able to tell of objects so far off! he could feast his vision on what others saw not. Even thus does faith now stand at its Lilyboeum, and see the long tossed fleet entering safely the desired haven, enjoying the bliss of that still distant day, as if it were already come. Andrew A. Bonar.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sing Psalm 10:1-5*

Psalm 10:1-5

Tune: Elgin - attached


> 1 Wherefore is it that thou, O Lord,
> dost stand from us afar?
> And wherefore hidest thou thyself,
> when times so troublous are?
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sing Psalm 10:6-11*

Psalm 10:6-11

Tune: Martyrs - attached



> 6 Within his heart he thus hath said,
> I shall not moved be;
> And no adversity at all
> shall ever come to me.
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 30, 2006)

*Sing Psalm 10:12-18*

Psalm 10:12-18

Tune: Glenluce - attached




> 12 O Lord, do thou arise; O God,
> lift up thine hand on high:
> Put not the meek afflicted ones
> out of thy memory.
> ...


----------

